# speedcubing.org - UK cube store



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2020)

We are a cube store based in the UK, we provide worldwide shipping via Royal Mail.

We are all good speedcubers specialising in many different events so we are able to give good, relevant recommendations on which cubes to get (and not just which have sold best).

We aim to be the first to stock all major new cube releases and provide all cubes at low prices.

We also have a lot of meilongs from our street trading events which we sadly cannot do at the moment, we sell cubes to the general public at shopping events and in shopping centres and have been quite successful in doing so, if anyone is interested in doing this too then please contact us.

View our store at https://www.speedcubing.org

our youtube channel at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTrnMqBmt2k1OS_ektaai8w

our instagram account at https://www.instagram.com/speedcubing.org.uk/


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2020)

we would like to announce that we have the DaYan TengYun V2M available for pre-order, we hope to be the first in the UK to get it in stock.









DaYan TengYun V2M pre-order


The DaYan TengYun V2M is probably one of DaYan's most hyped cubes since their cubes of 2011-2013 when they were the most popular speedcube brand. It is hoped that this will fix the issues with the original DaYan TengYun and bring DaYan back to being a competitive speedcube brand. This product...



speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2020)

We also have the YJ MGC 5x5 and 6x6 coming back in stock soon as they are very popular at the monent it seems, they are also at 10% while they are on pre-order


https://speedcubing.org/products/yj-mgc-5x5x5?_pos=2&_sid=0666896cf&_ss=r









YJ MGC 6x6x6 magnetic 6x6 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC 6x6 is YJ's flagship 6x6, since its release in 2019 it has cemented itself as the best 6x6x6 speedcube on the market according to most speedcubers. It is fast but still smooth and reasonably stable and is considered by many to be better than speedcubes almost twice the price such as...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2020)

We plan to do a giveaway once we reach 200 subscribers, if we reach that milestone before I get the DaYan tengyun v2M then I will give that away. Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTrnMqBmt2k1OS_ektaai8w


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 25, 2020)

YJ yuhu v2M megaminx is now available for pre-order: 









YJ Yuhu V2M magnetic Megaminx UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ Yuhu V2M is YJs latest megaminx, YJ have been releasing some excellent cubes at low prices recently and this is their attempt at a good budget magnetic megaminx, they have sent it out to testers around the world so it looks promising.




speedcubing.org





QiYi MS series are now available both individually or as a bundle: 









QiYi MS magnetic cubes bundle speedcubes UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


QiYi have released a series of new budget magnetic cubes which are meant to have the performance of high-end premium cubes with a budget price, from pre-release reviews, they seem promising. this product contains the following: 1x QiYi MS 2x2x2 1x QiYi MS 3x3x3 1x QiYi MS 4x4x4 1x QiYi MS 5x5x5...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2020)

We will be getting the QiYi MS series, the yuhu v2M and the yuxin little magic 2x2 in stock next Monday (hopefully), we have most of these up for pre-order already.









Pre-Orders


We aim to get new cubes out as quickly as possible, so when we have confirmation that a new cube is being released and we have ordered them, we put them on pre-order so you can reserve them and get them as quickly as possible.



speedcubing.org




We will also finally be restocking the MGC 6x6.








YJ MGC 6x6x6 magnetic 6x6 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC 6x6 is YJ's flagship 6x6, since its release in 2019 it has cemented itself as the best 6x6x6 speedcube on the market according to most speedcubers. It is fast but still smooth and reasonably stable and is considered by many to be better than speedcubes almost twice the price such as...




speedcubing.org





And obviously we still have the DaYan tengyun v2M in stock: https://speedcubing.org/products/dayan-tengyun-v2m


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 7, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


>


Just a suggestion : Change your youtube name to speedcubing.org instead of speedcubingdot org


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 7, 2020)

youtube wont let us we have tried multiple times


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 7, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> youtube wont let us we have tried multiple times


I actually thought it was intentional, plus, it stands out a little.


----------



## goidlon (May 7, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> We are a cube store based in the UK, we provide worldwide shipping via Royal Mail.
> 
> We are all good speedcubers specialising in many different events so we are able to give good, relevant recommendations on which cubes to get (and not just which have sold best).
> 
> ...


your stores channel is subbed to me/Spectrum Cubing


----------



## cuber314159 (May 9, 2020)

We are pleased to announce that we now have the aochuang WRM available on pre-order, this cube has been long awaited and we hope it lives up to expectations.








MoYu AoChuang WRM 5x5x5 magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu AoChuang WRM 5x5x5 is a very long awaited 5x5x5 but it has been excellently recieved. It is only 61mm, which follows on from the trend of the WRM series being smaller than most cubes, it weighs just 133g which is slightly lighter than other top 5x5x5s. It is much faster than the Valk 5...




speedcubing.org


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 18, 2020)

We made a Podcast!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 30, 2020)

we have these two new cubes up for pre-order, obviously first in the UK to do so.









YJ MGC 4x4x4 magnetic 4x4 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC 4x4x4 is a long awaited continuation of the MGC series, the same series that has produced what is almost certainly the best 6x6x6 on the market. It is expected to perform similarly to cubes such as the AoSu WRM despite being half the price.




speedcubing.org













YJ MGC 2x2x2 elite magnetic 2x2x2 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC elite 2x2x2 is a long awaited 2x2x2 completing the MGC 2-6 line up, it has a centre-edge magnet design instead of the ordinary corner-edge magnet design and is slightly larger than most 2x2x2s at 51mm.




speedcubing.org


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 31, 2020)

In 3 hours we will be recording ep3 of our podcast and we are having @Dylan Swarts on as a guest. He is the MBLD AFR holder and an all round great bld solver. Has anyone got any questions (doesn’t have to be related to bld or even cubing) for him to answer ?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 31, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> In 3 hours we will be recording ep3 of our podcast and we are having @Dylan Swarts on as a guest. He is the MBLD AFR holder and an all round great bld solver. Has anyone got any questions (doesn’t have to be related to bld or even cubing) for him to answer ?


Does he like pineapple on pizza?
Does he like pineapples or pinecones more?
What is his favorite color on a cube?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> In 3 hours we will be recording ep3 of our podcast and we are having @Dylan Swarts on as a guest. He is the MBLD AFR holder and an all round great bld solver. Has anyone got any questions (doesn’t have to be related to bld or even cubing) for him to answer ?


Does he have any other hobbies besides cubing?
What is his favorite event outside of blind events?
Does he have any advice to give to new blind solvers?


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 1, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Does he like pineapple on pizza?
> Does he like pineapples or pinecones more?
> What is his favorite color on a cube?





Owen Morrison said:


> Does he have any other hobbies besides cubing?
> What is his favorite event outside of blind events?
> Does he have any advice to give to new blind solvers?


Thanks for the questions guys the episod should be coming out late today.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 1, 2020)

new podcast out!


----------



## goidlon (Jun 2, 2020)

Could I please get a sponsorship I will do good things for your store and also make sure my popularity increases My channel is spectrum cubing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 2, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Could I please get a sponsorship I will do good things for your store and also make sure my popularity increases My channel is spectrum cubing


They have a form to fill out on their website.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Could I please get a sponsorship I will do good things for your store and also make sure my popularity increases My channel is spectrum cubing


We have a sponsorship form on our website, we are looking for potential sponsorees but do require a certain level of social media prevelance and Cubing ability, we review each application on a case by case basis. We also are more interested in cubers from UK/Europe since we are more competitive in that area.

















Sponsorships


Do you want to be sponsored by Speedcubing.org? Well you're in the right place, all you have to do is fill out a form and see if you get in. Requirements: 1. You must have been to an official WCA competition 2. You must not already be sponsored by any other cube store 3. If you do get sponsored...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2020)

Meilong 2x2x2-5x5x5 factory magnetized cubes now available for pre-order!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBAuvmHJvVI/
They have arrived, you can watch my first impressions in the MGC 4x4x4, MGC 2x2x2 elite, ylm 6x6x6M and least importantly of all (@AlphaCuber is awesome ) the meilong skewb


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 21, 2020)

We are pleased to announce that we have the RS3M 2020 up for pre-order, from what we have heard so far this is an extremely promising cube for its price. https://speedcubing.org/products/moyu-mofang-jiaoshi-mf3rs3m-2020-edition

We also have the Gan 356 Air M available for pre-order, we understand that this is simply an XS without interchangeable magnets but some people will probably still want it. https://speedcubing.org/products/gan-356-air-m


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2020)

They have arrived, we are the first cube store in the UK to stock the following:









MoYu RS3M 2020 magnetic speedcube puzzle toy UK STOCK |speedcubing.org


The RS3M 2020 is our most popular product, it is widely regarded as the best budget 3x3x3 speedcube and features MoYu's elasticity adjustment as well as the standard screw for tensioning. The magnets are quite weak but still noticeable. It is even better with our Neutrino set up.




speedcubing.org













Gan 356 Air magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


This is just another of Gan's attempts at making the same cube with slightly different customisation features.




speedcubing.org





We should get round to making reviews of them soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 24, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> They have arrived, we are the first cube store in the UK to stock the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your Air M description, it's very true and straightforward.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I like your Air M description, it's very true and straightforward.



Probably great for business


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I like your Air M description, it's very true and straightforward.


Well what else is there to say? I haven't decided yet how I'm going to review it but I don't think I'll be able to resist making a hybrid gan air M- gan M- Gan XS- gan XV2- gan X cube.

This however is one of the biggest price differences between us and all other UK cube stores so you might as well get it quickly if you want that sort of thing.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 25, 2020)

I have looked at the store, really like the interface
I also filled in a sponsorship form


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 27, 2020)

@AlphaCuber is awesome is holding our 250 subscriber Q&A, it would be appreciated if you could ask him some questions


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2020)

We would like to apologize for not having the xman bell V2 pyraminx available for pre-order yet, the first person to message me asking for a 15% discount code for it will get one


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 4, 2020)

I really like your store because it has honest descriptions about the cube. Like for the MeiLong skewb, you said it was okay, and that is pretty honest. Same with the Air M and Mr. M big cubes. Other stores just want to sell the stuff and just promote it like crazy, no matter how bad it is I like the Cubicle one tho where they roasted the Mr. M and another cube I forgot. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I really like your store because it has honest descriptions about the cube. Like for the MeiLong skewb, you said it was okay, and that is pretty honest. Same with the Air M and Mr. M big cubes. Other stores just want to sell the stuff and just promote it like crazy, no matter how bad it is I like the Cubicle one tho where they roasted the Mr. M and another cube I forgot. Keep up the great work!!


thank you, I do think that thecubicle over-roasted the ShengShou MrM V2, its not actually that bad, I just would not recommend it, I don't know about the Fanxin magnetic 3x3x3 (the one you forgot), I will have to try it at some point. If you like that sort of review then watch this: 






Spoiler: my ShengShou MrM V2 review


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 8, 2020)

Shengshou clock available for pre-order now: https://speedcubing.org/collections/clocks/products/shengshou-magnetic-clock-pre-order

Xman bell V2 pyraminx available for pre-order now: https://speedcubing.org/collections/pyraminx/products/qiyi-xman-bell-v2m-pyraminx


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 10, 2020)

It's about time we made this video:


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 12, 2020)

We have now created a Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/3890878444320076/


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 17, 2020)

Has the rs3m 2020 come?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Has the rs3m 2020 come?


Sadly not yet, I will hopefully ship it to you the day it arrives, probably early next week.


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 21, 2020)

I just got an email saying that my order is on the way. How long will it take approximately to arrive in Finland?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 21, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> I just got an email saying that my order is on the way. How long will it take approximately to arrive in Finland?


Yes, I shipped it out earlier today so it should supposedly arrive in 4-5 working days but sadly sometimes it takes longer, I am afraid that your extra magnets will be sent separately but shouldn't take too long (I hope they don't arrive before the cube)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 22, 2020)

Weilong WRM 2020 is now available for pre-order!








MoYu Weilong WRM 2020 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Weilong WRM 2020 is MoYu's new flagship 3x3x3 for 2020, it features medium strength magnets but unfortunately doesn't come with any form of magnet strength adjustment. It is pretty fast and stable and retains the WRM feeling very well, we suspect many top speedcubers will really like this cube.




speedcubing.org


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, I shipped it out earlier today so it should supposedly arrive in 4-5 working days but sadly sometimes it takes longer, I am afraid that your extra magnets will be sent separately but shouldn't take too long (I hope they don't arrive before the cube)


Day 5.
How will I know, when the package has arrived to the post office since I don't have any tracking code?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> Day 5.
> How will I know, when the package has arrived to the post office since I don't have any tracking code?


You used your address right? So it should come straight to your address? It would be nice if we could provide tracking and we now offer it but paying £5ish extra for a number is something that I don't think everyone would want to do. It's a bit worrying it's taking slightly longer than expected but it shouldn't be much longer


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> You used your address right? So it should come straight to your address? It would be nice if we could provide tracking and we now offer it but paying £5ish extra for a number is something that I don't think everyone would want to do. It's a bit worrying it's taking slightly longer than expected but it shouldn't be much longer


How big is the package? I doubt it'll fit our mail slot


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 28, 2020)

Kauhu said:


> How big is the package? I doubt it'll fit our mail slot


Delivery companies usually knock on the door to deliver a package, if you are away I think they will just leave a note saying they attempted to deliver.


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Delivery companies usually knock on the door to deliver a package, if you are away I think they will just leave a note saying they attempted to deliver.


Oh yeah that's true. Luckily I'm not going anywhere


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 28, 2020)

If you didn't already know we are doing an xman bell V2 giveaway:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDEqp2Bpcpo/


----------



## Kauhu (Jul 31, 2020)

Day 8. I was really hoping that it'd come today but now I have to wait till next week. Ugh


----------



## alexiscubing (Aug 1, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> If you didn't already know we are doing an xman bell V2 giveaway:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDEqp2Bpcpo/


Who was the winner?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Who was the winner?


It has been announced now, sorry I was a bit late.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 6, 2020)

it is not possible to get clock and fmc because they only appear in the equations like that: (fmc+clock)


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it is not possible to get clock and fmc because they only appear in the equations like that: (fmc+clock)


That is annoying, well clock =22, I hope that makes it solvable


----------



## Simon Kelly (Aug 6, 2020)

there are also ambiguous answers such as 2x2 and 3x3, so you will have to check all of the submitted answers, even if they do not match the ones you originally came up with.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 8, 2020)

I half agree with this video. The strategy of only doing solves is definitely effective and much better than watching videos but not actually doing anything. However, it is also extremely slow, boring, repetitive, time consuming, and mentally draining. Sure, you'll get to sub x eventually, but at what cost? And will you even _want _to cube after you reach sub x?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I half agree with this video. The strategy of only doing solves is definitely effective and much better than watching videos but not actually doing anything. However, it is also extremely slow, boring, repetitive, time consuming, and mentally draining. Sure, you'll get to sub x eventually, but at what cost? And will you even _want _to cube after you reach sub x?


You make a good point, ultimately we are not advocating just mindless solves all the time, there is a place for tutorials. J perm does it reasonably well with 'tips to be sub-x'... we will probably make tutorials on how to get faster at certain events in the future but not in the 'how to be sub-x' way


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know if I've mentioned it here before but we have a discord server, it would be nice if people could join: 








Join the speedcubing.org Discord Server!


Check out the speedcubing.org community on Discord - hang out with 136 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 12, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned it here before but we have a discord server, it would be nice if people could join:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joined


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 12, 2020)

It's MoYu day, for the next 24 (ish) hours you can get 15% off all moyu cubes with code 'MOYU'
That includes my main 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5!








Speedcubing.org


Speedcubing.org is one of the largest UK suppliers of speedcubes and twisty puzzles, stocking a huge range of puzzles at low prices. I also run market stalls and events promoting speedcubing to the public and provide solution guide for a range of puzzles so that anyone can learn to solve them!




www.speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 21, 2020)

Two new products up for pre-order, we are the first in the UK to have them up for pre-order as usual. We will also be restocking some other stuff which we will probably only update when we receive the stock.









QiYi QiMeng plus 9CM 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


From the photo this may look like a warrior S but it is actually 9CM in size making it the largest reasonable speedcube commercially available, obviously much larger cubes do exist but they are so big that they are hardly useable. The purpose of this cube is meant to be to teach people to solve...




speedcubing.org













MoYu AoHun WRM megaminx magnetic dodecahedron UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu AoHun WRM is MoYu's latest edition to the WRM line, it is a bit disappointing as it is quite slow but has an ok feel, it has unnecessary torpedoes which cause extra friction. Item weight: 128g With packaging and accessories: 218g




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 22, 2020)

we are also offering half price on our supposadly faulty QiYi timers, we will hopefully be getting replacements at some point soon but for now you can get these ones for half price if you contact me, they apparently use too much power so the batteries may drain quite quickly but they seem fine to me.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2020)

QiYi Magnetic Clock speedcube puzzle toy UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


Before the QiYi Clock was released people would pay a lot of money to get the clock pins magnetized and a LingAo clock set-up well, now this clock comes not just with magnetic pins but magnetic gears too, it is without doubt the best clock currently available on the market and the clock for...




speedcubing.org












YJ MGC 7x7x7 magnetic 7x7 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC 7x7x7 continues the trend of excellent 7x7x7s from YJ, it is faster than the spark but possibly a bit less stable, it is still debateable which is the best but the MGC is cheaper so it is probably best to go with the MGC 7x7x7.




speedcubing.org





up for pre-order now, September 2nd is my current estimate as to when they will be in stock, these are expected to be excellent products so get yours now!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 25, 2020)

Your store seems pretty good, but I see quite a lot of the cubes aren't in stock. You should also make more neutrino cubes.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2020)

You are probably right, I just don't know how much interest there will be in neutrino cubes, we can make neutrino cubes for any nxn except 2x2 easily if people request it too. We have a parcel due tomorrow so we should have less stuff out of stock then.


TheSlykrCubr said:


> Your store seems pretty good, but I see quite a lot of the cubes aren't in stock. You should also make more neutrino cubes.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 25, 2020)

Good. A neutrino Tengyun V1 would be very good if you use the angstrom lubes to slow it a bit


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Good. A neutrino Tengyun V1 would be very good if you use the angstrom lubes to slow it a bit


We will happily make one for you, PM me.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 1, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


>


The tiny "no" was funny


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Sep 3, 2020)

Guide to Choosing a Speedsolving Method


Choosing a Speedcubing Method This guide will continue to be updated with more methods and in future hopefully link through to pages with more detailed explanations and analysis of the methods, if you have any questions or suggestions message Alpha Cuber (me) on our discord server. You can also...




speedcubing.org


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 4, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Guide to Choosing a Speedsolving Method
> 
> 
> Choosing a Speedcubing Method This guide will continue to be updated with more methods and in future hopefully link through to pages with more detailed explanations and analysis of the methods, if you have any questions or suggestions message Alpha Cuber (me) on our discord server. You can also...
> ...


Nice!
’A lower TPS is needed’ - the Petrus section. I would say that ‘so TPS can be lower than other methods like CFOP’


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2020)

Up for pre-order now, first in the UK.









Yuxin little magic 3x3x3 M magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The yuxin little magic 3x3 was a very popular budget 3x3 that many stores have made magnetic versions of that many Cubers have liked a lot, now yuxin have finally released a factory magnetic version which will hopefully compete against the RS3M 2020 and QiYi MS.




speedcubing.org





I do hope it's good, I hope they've made some minor mechanism improvements too as they have had almost 2 years to do so.

How much interest would there be in a neutrino version of this or the RS3M 2020?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 5, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Up for pre-order now, first in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lots of interest from me


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2020)

Store is temporarily down, we hope to get it back up soon, in the mean time you can order all of the products we stock on eBay (danev39), prices are slightly higher but if you just send an offer of the standard price I will accept it for the moment.


----------



## SatansJester (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey.
I need to order a moyu rs3m 2020 (for a friend who I've gotten interested in cubing) and also a moyu wrm 2020 for myself as I've only got one budget cube right now, and if I manage to break it ill be gutted not to be able to practice, so may as well grab a decent cube and hold my budget as backup.
I wanted to ask about lube, I bought a bottle of gan lube to go with my budget moyu cube, seems to be ok, should I stick with that or do you stock a better lube for the rs3m and wrm?
Thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2020)

SatansJester said:


> Hey.
> I need to order a moyu rs3m 2020 (for a friend who I've gotten interested in cubing) and also a moyu wrm 2020 for myself as I've only got one budget cube right now, and if I manage to break it ill be gutted not to be able to practice, so may as well grab a decent cube and hold my budget as backup.
> I wanted to ask about lube, I bought a bottle of gan lube to go with my budget moyu cube, seems to be ok, should I stick with that or do you stock a better lube for the rs3m and wrm?
> Thanks


Thank you for your interest, the only alternative I can think of for the lubricant is lubest xmt-10, we don't really stock much else sadly, we plan to restock some soon though. At the moment you can PM me here for orders or email [email protected] as the store is unlikely to be up again until at least tomorrow.


----------



## SatansJester (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks, ill email you in the morning, my friend is eager to get his first cube so ill try and get my order sorted out and arrange payment with you tomorrow.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPOlAAJVno/

Don't worry @SatansJester I'm sending you a free gift too.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 17, 2020)

if I make one today, will I be eligible?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> if I make one today, will I be eligible?


Yes, today or tomorrow, so until 23:59:59 18/9/2020 BST


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, today or tomorrow, so until 23:59:59 18/9/2020 BST



okay


----------



## SatansJester (Sep 17, 2020)

Thankyou very much.
I wasn't expecting a free gift, but much appreciated, especially as you managed to complete my order even with your technical problems.
Cheers


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 18, 2020)

MoYu GuoGuan XingHen TSM 2x2x2 magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


This is the worlds first size changing 2x2x2, MoYu has produced some weird mechanism that allows speedcubers to change the size between 50mm, 50.75mm and 51.5mm. We expect it to be a high performing 2x2x2.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 18, 2020)

Gan pyraminx standard core-corner magnetic pyraminx UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan Pyraminx is Gancube's first Pyraminx, it is widely regarded as the best pyraminx on the market, it is reasonably fast and very smooth and much lighter than older pyraminxes.




www.speedcubing.org













Gan pyraminx explorer core-corner magnetic pyraminx UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan Pyraminx is Gancube's first Pyraminx, it is expected to be a good pyraminx and compete against the xman bell v2M.




www.speedcubing.org













Gan pyraminx enhanced core-corner magnetic pyraminx UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan Pyraminx is Gancube's first Pyraminx, it is expected to be a good pyraminx and compete against the xman bell v2M.




www.speedcubing.org


----------



## SatansJester (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks speedcubing.org for completing and getting my order to me so fast, and even a great free gift.
Brilliant service.
I cant recommend them highly enough, fantastic.

(now I'm trying to find tutorials on how best to set up my wrm 2020, youtube isn't helping much)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 19, 2020)

SatansJester said:


> (now I'm trying to find tutorials on how best to set up my wrm 2020, youtube isn't helping much)


Tckyewbs has a video on it. Part of the problem of why you aren’t finding any tutorials is because it is such a recent release


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2020)

SatansJester said:


> Thanks speedcubing.org for completing and getting my order to me so fast, and even a great free gift.
> Brilliant service.
> I cant recommend them highly enough, fantastic.
> 
> (now I'm trying to find tutorials on how best to set up my wrm 2020, youtube isn't helping much)


Thanks for letting me know it arrived safely, I'm not sure about set up tutorial, I just use angstrom dignitas, gravitas and dnm-37 for most cubes.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2020)

https://www.speedcubing.org/products/neutrino-yuxin-little-magic-3x3x3-m 









Neutrino QiYi MS magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The QiYi MS 3x3x3 is an excellent budget 3x3x3, it has a bit of a weird feeling but still performs very well. The neutrino version is our custom set-up, set-up by speedcubing.org owner and UK national championship podiummer, Daniel Evans.




www.speedcubing.org













Neutrino MoYu RS3M 2020 magnetic 3x3x3 cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The RS3M 2020 is an excellent budget cube, it is the only budget cube to come with MoYu's elasticity adjustment system and performs excellently for its price. The Neutrino version is my custom set-up version, set-up by speedcubing.org owner Daniel Evans, a UK national championship podiummer.




www.speedcubing.org





If you want any other cube with neutrino set-up then contact me.
Prices are:
3x3: £2 extra
4x4-5x5: £4 extra
6x6-7x7: £6 extra


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2020)

MoYu MoFang JiaoShi RS4M speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu RS4M is a reasonable budget 4x4x4 with a stupid name, it features many of the standard features of new 4x4x4s and is somewhat a QiYi MS with MoYu plastic, as it is somewhat scratchy but not in a bad way. Out of the box it is a bit too slow and locky but with a fair amount of break in it...




www.speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2020)

QiYi Speedcubing Timer competition style UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


A timer that can survive being thrown off a cliff? The aim of the QiYi Timer is to produce a far more reliable timer for speedcubers and they have done pretty well at this, we have tested it pretty near the limits and so far it has survived every test.




speedcubing.org





I'm allowed to double post on my own thread...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 10, 2020)

Magnets now in stock, hopefully permanently this time...








4x0.8mm magnets for speedcubes


magnets are great for magnetizing cubes yourself, some cubes still are not available factory magnetic so why not do it yourself?




speedcubing.org












4x1.7mm magnets for speedcubes


magnets are great for magnetizing cubes yourself, some cubes still are not available factory magnetic so why not do it yourself?




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## ElyasCubing (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey There! i did a sponsorship application could u please reply asap? Thanks! I don't think i made all of the requirements but i think i am close


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 11, 2020)

Happy birthday to myself, to celebrate I've made code 'DRE' give 15% off for the rest of today and tomorrow


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 11, 2020)

Happy birthday have a great one !!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 11, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Happy birthday to myself, to celebrate I've made code 'DRE' give 15% off for the rest of today and tomorrow


happy birthday! I'd recommend treating yourself to a cube from this very nice shop


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> happy birthday! I'd recommend treating yourself to a cube from this very nice shop


I don't think I need anything from there... I've got enough DNM-37 to last a while. You can obviously use this store today and get 15% off


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 11, 2020)

I would if could, believe me.









No money for WRM2020












literally none


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 11, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Happy birthday to myself, to celebrate I've made code 'DRE' give 15% off for the rest of today and tomorrow


Yey my birthday is tomorrow


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2020)

MoYu MoFang JiaoShi RS2M 2x2x2 magnetic speedcube cube puzzle toy


The MoYu RS2M is a promising 2x2x2 under MoYu's Cubing Classroom line, it is similar in design and feel to the RS3M 2020, it is a nice 2x2x2 with a distinctly different feel from the Meilong 2x2x2 M.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2020)

Gan 11M pro stickerless black magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube puzzle toy


The Gan 11 M Pro is Gan's 2020 flagship speedcube, it is one of the best selling speedcubes on speedcubing.org, it features a new Gan design and comes with many different customisation features including multiple magnet strength and elasticity settings. It is also the first cube to feature...




speedcubing.org












Gan 11M PRO stickerless primary magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK


The Gan 11 M Pro is Gan's 2020 flagship speedcube, it is one of the best selling speedcubes on speedcubing.org, it features a new Gan design and comes with many different customisation features including multiple magnet strength and elasticity settings. It is also the first cube to feature...




speedcubing.org





Use discount 'GAN11MPRO' for 10% off these products if ordered by 20th October


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 26, 2020)

MoYu Puppet cubes


From one side it looks like a 2x2x2 and from other sides it might look like a 4x4x4, normal algorithms are probably not possible which will likely make these much more difficult. Little is known about them as they have not been sent to testers yet but they do look rather interesting, there are...




speedcubing.org













MoYu Cubing Classroom Puppet 1 bandaged cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu Puppet 1 is a bandaged '3x3x3' speedcube by MoYu's cubing classroom line, it looks interesting and is probably somewhat challenging like bandaged cubes usually are, the puzzle will shapeshift and may reach a position where certain moves cannot be made as expected.




speedcubing.org













MoYu Cubing Classroom Puppet 2 bandaged cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu Puppet 2 is a bandaged '3x3x3' speedcube by MoYu's cubing classroom line, it looks interesting and is probably somewhat challenging like bandaged cubes usually are, the puzzle will shapeshift and may reach a position where certain moves cannot be made as expected.




speedcubing.org





I think we are the first cube store to have these up for pre-order outside of china


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like pre-orders are due to arrive today and ship out tomorrow!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHYOv9ept-m/


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ordered a Gan 11 M Pro and Qiyi MS 2x2! Very good prices and easy to use website! Highly recommend. @Owen Morrison I used discount code OWEN!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Ordered a Gan 11 M Pro and Qiyi MS 2x2! Very good prices and easy to use website! Highly recommend. @Owen Morrison I used discount code OWEN!


thank you, I will send that out to you once we have the cubes, the Gan 11 M PRO seems to be pretty popular at the moment.

while I am at it, I might as well post the review:


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 15, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> thank you, I will send that out to you once we have the cubes, the Gan 11 M PRO seems to be pretty popular at the moment.
> 
> while I am at it, I might as well post the review:


When do you expect to have it by?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> When do you expect to have it by?


Unfortunately it's FedEx this time so a bit unpredictable with how long it will take, I would say between this coming Friday and next Friday,


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 16, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Unfortunately it's FedEx this time so a bit unpredictable with how long it will take, I would say between this coming Friday and next Friday,


Ok can't wait!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 19, 2020)

QiYi X-Man Shadow V2M 6x6x6 magnetic speedcube puzzle toy UK STOCK


The Shadow V2M is QiYis new flagship 6x6x6, it performs pretty well, much faster out of the box than the original Shadow, and retains the standard smooth QiYi plastic feel, while most speedcubers still prefer the MGC, the Shadow V2M is still preferred by some fast speedcubers, it is definitely...




speedcubing.org




Shadow V2M now up for pre-order!


----------



## ElyasCubing (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello there! So I am trying to get sponsored and I checked your video and if i get sponsored will I be able to cancel it for any reason??? Also 200 is the least for views right??


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 22, 2020)

ElyasCubing said:


> Hello there! So I am trying to get sponsored and I checked your video and if i get sponsored will I be able to cancel it for any reason??? Also 200 is the least for views right??


I'm not sure what we are going to be doing with our sponsorship program now, most people have left and it hasn't really been of much benefit to many sponsorees.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 24, 2020)

Have you got the 11M Pro's in yet?
(sorry, im just rlly excited)


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Have you got the 11M Pro's in yet?
> (sorry, im just rlly excited)


Not quite yet, I'm hoping to receive the next batch tomorrow but I think that will all be for pre-orders, another batch is due later this week too.



Spoiler



What I currently expect to be the 'first batch' was actually ordered after the 'second batch' but somehow looks set to arrive before.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 25, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Not quite yet, I'm hoping to receive the next batch tomorrow but I think that will all be for pre-orders, another batch is due later this week too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 27, 2020)

Black Friday sale day 1: YJ day! You can use discount code 'YJ' for 15% off all YJ products on 27th November 2020


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

My cubes arrived, and I have to say, I'm very impressed with speedcubing.org!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> My cubes arrived, and I have to say, I'm very impressed with speedcubing.org!


Thank you for your support, glad to hear your cubes arrived safely.


----------



## Llewelys (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in this cube but where can I specify I want the stickerless version?

I specified it here but not sure if it's enough:


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 6, 2020)

Llewelys said:


> Hi, I'm interested in this cube but where can I specify I want the stickerless version?
> View attachment 14146
> I specified it here but not sure if it's enough:
> 
> View attachment 14148


Ah yes, I noticed the abandoned checkout, all cubes are stickerless unless specified otherwise.


----------



## Llewelys (Dec 6, 2020)

Ah great, thank you!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 18, 2020)

Last recommended posting date for Christmas delivery is today for 2nd class mail and mail to France, Belgium and Luxembourg! Order by 2:30 for sending out today!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


>


ANOTHER weird moyu name...


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


>


Isn’t that just the exact same thing as Z3’s video?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Isn’t that just the exact same thing as Z3’s video?


Yes, basically, I even mention in the video that I am challenging myself to beat his time, unfortunately I failed though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, basically, I even mention in the video that I am challenging myself to beat his time, unfortunately I failed though.


Sorry, I didn’t watch the whole thing lol


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2020)

DaYan Megaminx V2M magnetic megaminx puzzle UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


DaYan have not made a megaminx in a long time and rarely do much teasing of their products so it really does remain to be seen how good this will be, we do hope it will perform very well.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2021)

MSCube MS3V1 Enhanced 3x3x3 speedcube puzzle UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MS3V1 is a new cube from a completely new brand: MSCube, it is designed by someone who used to work for Gancube so is expected to be of similar quality to Gan cubes but with a slightly different design. The Enhanced version features a dual magnetic positioning system.




speedcubing.org












MSCube MS3V1 Standard magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MSCube MS3V1 is a new cube by a completely new cube brand, it is designed by someone who used to work for Gancube but has decided to start his own cube brand, it comes with many of the features of Gan cubes and is expected to perform well.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 25, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKeNw59pCzV/


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2021)

Live streaming today around 7, unboxing the new FanXin 3x3x4 and some other stuff on youtube


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


>


if the camera angle were just a little different, you could have looked smaller than the cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> if the camera angle were just a little different, you could have looked smaller than the cube.


Yes, you might be right, I just picked the most convenient angle, it's just not the same as solving normal cubes though


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 26, 2021)

DaYan Zhanchi Pro M 3x3x3 magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The DaYan zhanchi pro M is DaYan's latest flagship 3x3, they have made a comeback in recent years after a few years of not producing anything good after their years of domination in 2010-2012. I expect this cube to perform really well, retaining some features of the original dayan zhanchi but...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 26, 2021)

QiYi XMan Ambition 4x4x4 magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


It has been around 2 years since QiYi released their last flagship 4x4, this time it is directly under the X-Man design brand and should hopefully come with the stability of the Valk 4 but with extra speed and more fluid, smooth turning.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2021)

Gan 11M Duo magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube puzzle UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan 11M Duo comes with the design of the Gan 11M Pro but without the interchangeable magnets, this not only makes it even lighter but gives it the same performance with a lower price. If you are happy with the standard moderate magnet strength then this is the cube for you.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2021)

YJ MGC square-1 Magnetic speedcube puzzle UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The YJ MGC square-1 is the latest addition the MGC series which has cemented itself as a great series of mid-price speedcubes with some such as the MGC 6x6 probably being the best on the market. The square-1 should perform similarly well.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2021)

Gan 11 M Pro UV Coated Magnetic 3x3x3 cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The UV Coated GAN 11 M Pro is a UV Coated version of Gan’s 2020 flagship 3x3 speed cube, the 11 M Pro. This UV Coated edition is produced using a special hardening process that increases protection against drops and scratches, it comes with primary internals and all of the customisation features...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 23, 2021)

I am very pleased that I can finally list this for pre-order, it has been a long time since they first teased it, Gan timer next?








Gan 356 I Carry magnetic 3x3x3 smart cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan 356 I Carry is the latest edition of Gan's smartcube series, it also has the lowest price yet! It is powered by light batteries but they apparently last 280 hours of solving time, the cube connects via Bluetooth to the Cubestation app allowing cubers to track times and compete online.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 23, 2021)

I am very pleased that I can finally list this for pre-order, it has been a long time since they first teased it, Gan timer next?








Gan 356 I Carry magnetic 3x3x3 smart cube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan 356 I Carry is the latest edition of Gan's smartcube series, it also has the lowest price yet! It is powered by light batteries but they apparently last 280 hours of solving time, the cube connects via Bluetooth to the Cubestation app allowing cubers to track times and compete online.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2021)

X-Man Tornado V2M Magnetic 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Tornado V2 is QiYi's 2021 release, it features changeable magnet strengths and various centre adjustment features, it should hopefully perform very well.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2021)

YJ MGC Square-1 is now in stock, it is very nice and should easily become my square-1 main (I can finally actually solve it now!)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2021)

speedcubing.org was temporarily down along with all other shopify stores for about 20 minutes, it is now back online!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2021)

Gan Timer Black Samurai speedcubing timer UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The Gan timer is a new timer from Gan, it features Bluetooth connectivity and other interesting features, hopefully it will be worth the long wait and high price tag.




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2021)

MoYu Weilong WRM 2021 3x3 magnetic speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


The MoYu Weilong WRM 2021 is the 2021 edition of the weilong series which has produced some of the best speedcubes over the years, it is the first cube in the series to come with changeable magnet strengths, 5 options in fact!




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 26, 2021)

speedcubing.org quiz show sign up form


I am planning on running a livestreamed quiz show, the first one is provisionally scheduled for 6:30 on July 7th 2021, the show will test random cubing knowledge and possibly some other general knowledge in a 2 person or possibly 4 person competition for the prize of a £20 speedcubing.org giftcard.




surveyheart.com


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 7, 2021)

speedcubing tuition


I am now offering speedcubing tuition for 3x3x3 and bigger cubes using CFOP and reduction and beginner variants where necessary. Often the most important things to teach are F2L technique with many newer cubers using very inefficient F2L pair solutions, other important things to learn are OLL...




speedcubing.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

Are you gonna get the new RS3m version?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Are you gonna get the new RS3m version?


I haven't heard about a new RS3M yet? Do you have any more information, if there is something then I will try to stock it pretty quickly.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

https://preview.redd.it/u7ewzw53i4m71.jpg?width=1080&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=14a6a6a0b5572ad0dee5f5903dd65b12ae057aad


That's all I have, but I've heard it will be in the WR M 2021 as well


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> https://preview.redd.it/u7ewzw53i4m71.jpg?width=1080&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=14a6a6a0b5572ad0dee5f5903dd65b12ae057aad
> 
> 
> That's all I have, but I've heard it will be in the WR M 2021 as well


Well I will have a look into it, I am getting the cubers' home core-corner magnetic cubes if you are interested:








CH X-Man Tornado V2 3x3 (Magnetic Core) cube UK STOCK| speedcubing.org


The Cubers' home X-Man Tornado V2 is a modified version of the standard X-Man Tornado V2M, it features a magnetic core, like in the Gan 11 M Pro, to provide a more uniform magnetic feel throughout the cube.




speedcubing.org












CH MoYu Weilong WRM 2021 (Magnetic Core) cube UK STOCK|speedcubing.org


The Cubers' home Weilong WRM 2021 is a modified version of the standard Weilong WRM 2021, it features core-corner magnets, like in the Gan 11 M Pro, added on top of the standard edge-corner magnets to provide a more uniform magnetic feel throughout the cube.




speedcubing.org


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 9, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Well I will have a look into it, I am getting the cubers' home core-corner magnetic cubes if you are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is CH a separate brand? I thought it was just a TC extension


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> is CH a separate brand? I thought it was just a TC extension


No, I'm pretty sure cubers' home is separate from the cubicle since I have ordered them from my regular suppliers in China.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 9, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure cubers' home is separate from the cubicle since I have ordered them from my regular suppliers in China.


Yeah I heard in the videos I watched that it is a modding company or something


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

Sorry, but the store is quite expensive. If I wait a week or two, I can get (for example) a MoYo RS3M 2021 for £9. To get it a bit quicker from speedcubing.org, costs £13 (with £3 shipping in both cases). Paying almost half again, especially on larger orders, is a pretty big markup.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2021)

7ombie said:


> Sorry, but the store is quite expensive. If I wait a week or two, I can get (for example) a MoYo RS3M 2021 for £8.95. To get it a bit quicker from speedcubing.org, costs £13 (with £3 shipping in both cases). Paying almost half again, especially on larger orders, is a pretty big markup.


I generally try to have prices on most products cheapest in the UK, if you want to use sites based in China that supposedly only take a week longer (although in reality take way longer than that) then you will get stuff cheaper (if it actually arrives). My goal is not to be the cheapest cube store out there but to provide a reliable service to the UK at reasonable prices, nevertheless, there might be some discount codes out there if you look carefully.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 13, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I generally try to have prices on most products cheapest in the UK, if you want to use sites based in China that supposedly only take a week longer (although in reality take way longer than that) then you will get stuff cheaper (if it actually arrives). My goal is not to be the cheapest cube store out there but to provide a reliable service to the UK at reasonable prices, nevertheless, there might be some discount codes out there if you look carefully.



Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I can use eBay to gain some protection (at the same prices), and the Chinese guys (Speed Cube Store) appear to have improved over time, though the bar was very low to begin with, and they are not entirely honest now, so you do have a point still. I think pretty much anyone would be willing to pay a premium just to deal with somebody honest, reliable and professional (and appreciate that you also sell signature cubes, which I'm sure you genuinely put some care into), so I can see why people pay the markup, but it is still a bit high, mate.

I may be expecting too much from a small company, but it's still honest customer feedback. I bought a cube from you, then bought two more from Speed Cube Store (with no issues), and it was the prices that convinced me to go with them. I'd probably use them again to be honest, but I wish you all the best with it either way.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2021)

7ombie said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> I can use eBay to gain some protection (at the same prices), and the Chinese guys (Speed Cube Store) appear to have improved over time, though the bar was very low to begin with, and they are not entirely honest now, so you do have a point still. I think pretty much anyone would be willing to pay a premium just to deal with somebody honest, reliable and professional (and appreciate that you also sell signature cubes, which I'm sure you genuinely put some care into), so I can see why people pay the markup, but it is still a bit high, mate.
> 
> I may be expecting too much from a small company, but it's still honest customer feedback. I bought a cube from you, then bought two more from Speed Cube Store (with no issues), and it was the prices that convinced me to go with them. I'd probably use them again to be honest, but I wish you all the best with it either way.


Yes, thank you for your feedback, I also do have an ebay store (danev39) but have to charge slightly more to cover the ebay fees. Unfortunately the way things work in the UK I doubt we will see domestic prices like you get in the US, I am glad to hear that speedcubestore aren't too bad, I have heard stories of cubes taking really long to come or not arriving at all (or the wrong cube arriving and no customer service to sort it out). In the future I also plan to sponsor or organize competitions where I can have a stall (like I did at Leatherhead open), I also sometimes do stalls in shopping centres and at fairs promoting speedcubing to the general public, you are very welcome to come along if you are ever nearby, my next one is at Loughborough grammar school Christmas fair on November 24th


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 16, 2021)

@cuber314159 - Thanks for the invite, and sorry I didn't respond sooner.

I do understand where you're coming from, and am willing to pay a bit more to support the community. I actually tried to buy a maglev WRM from your store the other day, but they are out of stock, so ended up getting it from China again. I will check your site in future though.

It'd be cool if you could do a deal with The Cubicle to share their 3D printing models (the DIY WRM core-magnet mod, for example), so you could get some printed in the UK, and sell them locally, maybe paying them a commission or something.

Good luck for the future, buddy. All the best.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 18, 2021)

When was this recorded?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 18, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> When was this recorded?


This morning, this is going to get a bit confusing since I've still got aome videos from last week to upload but I thought the UV coated gan 12 would be more important to upload


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 12, 2021)

Im happy it works now!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 19, 2022)

pi


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Joe Archibald (Aug 12, 2022)

cuber314159 said:


>


One of the best videos on your channel


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Jack Law (Aug 23, 2022)

how did u get all the cubes to u from various brands like gan and moyu cause my friend wants to open up a cube store too!


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 24, 2022)

Jack Law said:


> how did u get all the cubes to u from various brands like gan and moyu cause my friend wants to open up a cube store too!


How old is your friend...


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2022)

cuber314159 said:


>


Qimeng + would probably work well. Not very economical to use over 30 of them though.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 21, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Qimeng + would probably work well. Not very economical to use over 30 of them though.


Yep, I think there is also a factor in the surface of the cube, meilongs are polished so smooth and a bit slippery, I suspect even QiYi Warrior S's would work better. QiMeng Plus's would probably work even better but I suspect I would need a ladder and a far higher ceiling!


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## cuber314159 (Tuesday at 5:47 PM)




----------

